

Show HN: SyncPad on 40 iPads simultaneously  - davidedicillo
http://blog.mysyncpad.com/post/4293113601/syncpad-on-40-ipads-simultaneously

======
mrchess
Anyone know more details about SyncPad technology stack? The demo is over the
same network which means... an iPad acts as server? But then it says all you
need to do is connect to the internet... and then...? Long polling? Or socket?

~~~
roder
The video demonstrates SyncPad's Enterprise edition. The consumer version runs
using a custom Erlang message-queue server on EC2.

The Enterprise Edition of SyncPad allows you to run that same server on your
own hardware or managed by SyncPad.

~~~
mrchess
I see, so there is a SyncPad server program for enterprise use. Neat.

------
launcap
Ug. Is that guy stuck in the early 90's? Hideous website! Cool programme
though.

------
matthewslotkin
This would be incredible for online classrooms.

------
matthewslotkin
Do the iPad's only fetch data from a host iPad or can anyone with any of the
iPads change the data that everyone is seeing?

~~~
davidedicillo
In the version shown in the video anyone can interact with anyone, but during
the conference the client will give to the attendants a read-only version
(they will still be able to answer to the questions) so that the only in
charge will be the presenter.

